# Ist der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken zu Sockel 1156 kompatibel?



## Soulja (22. November 2009)

*Ist der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken zu Sockel 1156 kompatibel?*

Ist der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken zu Sockel 1156 kompatibel?


----------



## BMW M-Power (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ist der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken zu Sockel 1156 kompatibel?*

Nein, leider noch nicht.
Es soll aber bald ein Retention-Kit geben.

MfG
Pascal


----------



## rabensang (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ist der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken zu Sockel 1156 kompatibel?*

Bist du dir da ganz sicher.

Auszug von caseking:



> *Technische Daten:*
> 
> Gesamthöhe: 126 x 158 x 105 mm (BxHxT)
> Material: Kupfer / Aluminium (Boden), vernickeltes Aluminium (Lamellen)
> ...



MFG


----------



## BMW M-Power (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ist der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken zu Sockel 1156 kompatibel?*

Ja, bin mir da sehr sicher !

Haben den Kühler bei uns im laden, und er ist definitiv nicht 1156 fähig.

Auch die Nordwand von EKL ist das nicht. Obwohl überall steht, dass sie zu 1156 kompatibel ist.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ist der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken zu Sockel 1156 kompatibel?*

Ich bin mir da sogar noch sicherer das er passt 
Sonst würde er nicht bei mir drauf rumwerkeln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpenföhn (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ist der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken zu Sockel 1156 kompatibel?*

Hallo Zusammen,

Der Alpenföhn Brocken verfügt schon seit Produktstart über die passende Halterung für Sockel 1156 Bitte geht bei der Installation gleich wie bei der in der Installationsanleitung ausgewiesenen 1366 Montage vor.
Die Kunststoffstege haben nämlich zwei Bohrungen enthalten(für 1366 und 1156).

Bitte montiert den Kühler mit den enger beieinanderliegenden Lochabständen in diesen Stegen.

Viele Grüße,

Alpenföhn-Team


----------

